# Team 2



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok cool where do yall hunt at and when does season start for yall. Mine starts october 1! and i hunt i texas


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

ill be hunting in iowa got lots of does running around and a couple shooters just across the street so ill bascily be hunting everyday starting oct 1


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been hunting all year (crop damage permits) but haven't got any thing yet (my dad did though). The deer are all hanging out in the corn and we're only seeing two twin yearlings...haven't even got anything else on the trail cams for a long time.

We do have some treestand and ground blinds on some other farm land though. We can't hunt those till the last weak of Sept. (usually when Ohio's opener is) buy hopefully we'll get some more opportunities there.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

hey im checking in from Nebraska I will be hunting in southcentral nebraska and we start the 15


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Are yall going for does or bucks opening day?


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

> Are yall going for does or bucks opening day?


what ever comes first unless its a young buck


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bucks


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like we've got just about everyone here. 

The only one who hasn't yet checked in is Bgilm. I'll send him a PM if he doesn't check in by tonight.


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry just busy out in the woods ,season opened yesterday no luck yet but saw a nice buck just to far away and couldt get to it before it spoked


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

bgilm said:


> sorry just busy out in the woods ,season opened yesterday no luck yet but saw a nice buck just to far away and couldt get to it before it spoked


Oh, ok...at least you weren't slackin' off, lol :wink:

Good luck on that buck!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

ttt

Just trying to keep this thread on the first page.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

some bucks that i got on trailcam the last time i checked


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I went out and checked my trailcams have a couple does but not any good bucks


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i went and sat this morning didnt see anything because of the weather.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

NEhunter22 said:


> i went and sat this morning didnt see anything because of the weather.


That's to bad. When did your season start?


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

it started the 15. I went out last night and this morning and i cam to a conclusion deer dont move much when it is raining


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

but i got some good signs from the trail camera


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I start in 12 days


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

got a couple nice one running around but no daytime pics of them


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

and this one pice are awhile ago havent seen him since.


----------



## Austin Ogarek (Aug 27, 2010)

im on your team now.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Austin Ogarek said:


> im on your team now.


Welcome to AT Austin! When does your season start?


----------



## Austin Ogarek (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks and it started the 24th.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Austin Ogarek said:


> thanks and it started the 24th.


Cool, so did mine.

Sunday I got another treestand up and it's one of those stand that gives you "that" feeling. It's overlooking a corn field on some great property and the tree is perfect...plenty of lower branches and a good back drop and it's also super comfortable to sit in. I'm so pumped to get out there and hunt!


----------



## Austin Ogarek (Aug 27, 2010)

sounds like a nice spot to be sitting lol and i havent much just one doe but then the next day i was out and seen nothing just kept getting bit by miquitos lol


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Went out tonight to try out my treestand I hung last weekend, but I didn't see anything on my side of the property. I think they're still pretty much living in the corn.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a pain trying to hunt deer in standing corn. Just wanted to say good luck guys!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

find some acorns near water and your set thats what i did. they come out of the corn to get water and eat acorns.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Jake! Good luck to you also!


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yesterday was our opening day in texas! I went out and saw 1 small 8 point but he wasnt legal. I also saw a 150 pound pig but i didnt really want to shoot him so i let him go. Im glad i only live 2 miles from my hunting land. Also are we going to have a team name.


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

hey guys can i be on yalls team! im an alabamian our season starts on the 15


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

wood44pse said:


> hey guys can i be on yalls team! im an alabamian our season starts on the 15


It's alright with me, but you'd better ask archerykid13 as he's in charge of all the teams. They're might be a secondary team that you can join also (for people that didn't catch the sign up thread for the contest).


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

wood44pse said:


> hey guys can i be on yalls team! im an alabamian our season starts on the 15


Jake (archerykid13) told me to let you know that you can be on team 10 if that works for ya.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Got this guy a few months ago in velvet and just got him this week again. Still haven't gotten a pic of him in the day though.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

thats a good buck isaacdahl!!!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

NEhunter22 said:


> thats a good buck isaacdahl!!!!


Yeah, know we just gotta get a couple pics of him in the day and try to ambush him.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

so hows everyones season going?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

awirtz26 said:


> so hows everyones season going?


Terrible!

This time last year I had half a dozen chances by now, but this year I haven't even seen a dang thing closer than 100yds. Ticks me off when I wake up early and freeze my butt off just to watch the squirrels.

Hopefully it'll pick up here soon...runnin out of time thoughukey:


----------

